# Proper relocation planning AT->FR



## TheCatGuru (4 mo ago)

Since i strive for getting a better overall perspective i made the final decision to leave Austria and start my employment in the border-near Suisse (Basel, Geneva), due to it's the optimized approach in terms of overall living conditions.

The main reasons:
Man, i really envy you for your beautiful cities, landscapes and more after all other things: your feeling of life. I have spent several holidays in France (well noticing, that a vacation situation is much different from normal everyday-life) and nevertheless every country got it's own problems... - since many years i always try to stay as many days as possible outside of Austria, which is a clear indicator, that a relocation is a great idea.

Reasons to quit Austria:

The average mindset in Austria is a moderat-melancholic feeling (if you were born here, you will know what i am talking about)
daily living becomes much more expensive, but salaries stagnate
compared to international context - IT salaries are ridiculously low
high level of political missmanagement and corruption
high level of burocracy and overregulations in every context of life
i got no sense for the local culture, that isn't important, but also leads to a lack of identification
after over 30 years - it's okay to leave, i got enough impressions of the place here!

Academic knowledge and work experience:
University degree on civil engineering and additionally nearly 10 years of work experience in construction management & structural engineering in construction sector, petrochemical refineries and architectural design.

Last 2 years i resettled to gain more IT focus and programmed several applications in Android Studio and also in Eclipse. Additionally i analyze stock value data for myself (processing webquery data with Java), which after finalizing the program, will be provided via AWS environment and build up a corresponding SNS notification service. AWS certifications will be done afterwards.

Currently i work as an IT Manager in a bigger company and do the part before after my work, mostly until midnight+

So for my resettlement plan i'll strive for a AWS / cloud solution engineer position or as a Java programmer or IT Management and i want to prepare that move properly before i leave!

PLEASE:
Every of your thoughts+experiences is useful for me. You have done that before and i need every information i can find, that i can follow, because i want to close the chapter Austria in my live and open a new one: France/Suisse as soon as possible.

Regarding money i got some back wind from a friend of mine, which helps me out at every time i need her (money no problem, in case of immediate problems).
I start my journey as soon as i got 20k money in reserve with starting job-search and would start with a rental home in the Suisse border-near area, depending on, where i get work (working as a cross-boarder commuter).

Regarding tax system, and social insurance fees i made a calculation for different wage levels for a first assumption (which needs some clarification by a local tax consultant).
I'll provide that later on, to get feedback, about if it's realistic.

As soon as i don't pay a lot of rent in Austria
it's possible to dual-rent my flat without problems and i therefore i made a calculation of my living costs.


All the best and best regards!


----------



## TheCatGuru (4 mo ago)

Checklist items for me:

improving english
Java knowledge
AWS certifications
Android projects as GitHub projects
JavaScript knowledge
tax consultation for France
tenancy law in France +consultation
checking rental home prices for St. Louis, Mulhouse and other villages / cities
building up a list of local IT companies
more detailed salary evaluation (i think of a possible range between 100-1??k /year)
checking public transport means, ticketing, time tables, traveling distances + environment

After relocation:

improving french (learned long time ago, only basic knowledge)
price list rental flats st. louis etc.

Any more ideas?


----------

